# English speaking divorce lawyer



## oliveirinha (May 20, 2014)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend an english speaking divorce lawyer in the Torres Vedras/Santa Cruz area?
I need some advice very quickly, but my portuguese isn't that good.
Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

First check out which countries jurisdiction applies to your circumstances for any divorce, separation etc might effect where you need the lawyer

lots of useful information here EU – Legal separation and divorce across the EU – Your Europe


----------



## oliveirinha (May 20, 2014)

canoeman said:


> First check out which countries jurisdiction applies to your circumstances for any divorce, separation etc might effect where you need the lawyer
> 
> lots of useful information here EU – Legal separation and divorce across the EU – Your Europe


We are both living here in Portugal and have done for the past 2 years, so my understanding is that we can get divorced here.............or have I not understood correctly?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes I believe that is correct providing your legally registered here as Residents, I also believe that you'd also have to comply with the terms of Portuguese Divorce Law and division of property etc

Afraid my contacts are too far away to be useful


----------



## oliveirinha (May 20, 2014)

canoeman said:


> Yes I believe that is correct providing your legally registered here as Residents, I also believe that you'd also have to comply with the terms of Portuguese Divorce Law and division of property etc
> 
> Afraid my contacts are too far away to be useful


He is Portuguese and yes I am legally registered as a resident, and thank you for your replies.


----------

